# Garage of Terror 2010



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of my haunt. I am currently editing the video.

UPDATE: here is the video link






and another one






The haunt starts with a dark tunnel. The tunnel is double-walled so you will be grabbed at walking through it.










You then find yourself in a room with this fellow. He complains that he was making rat stew and his rat got away, but is quite happy to substitute human meat for rat meat. But then, he may prefer you broiled instead...


----------



## loki13 (Sep 23, 2007)

Very nice! Can't wait to see the video


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mmmmm, rat stew - now I'm hungry:googly:

The Rat Cook Guy looks great!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

But wait, the escaped rat makes an appearance and offers help.










There is a sewer entrance in the room...










And the wall panel opens to a narrow passage with a 4' ceiling.










This doesn't look too inviting. And, is the rat trying to help you, or does he also want a meal? Either way, you better hurry, because the cauldron creep just threatened to release the unseen, but very noisy "creature" after you.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

And what about this warning on the wall?










Maybe that giant fan will cool you off some...










If it weren't for the thrashing tentacle monster grabbing at you from the pipe...


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

You have found the exit, but there is a locked gate in your way. The rat is there, but he is taunting you with the key to the gate. You hear in the distance the cauldron creep unchaining the creature and sending him down the sewer...










The rat just laughs at you and leaves, without giving you the key!










The creature's screams get louder. You can see his shadow on the walls down the crawl way. But the rat laughs again. He was just having some fun with you and now drops the key down the pipe. You can now unlock the gate with the key and escape!










(Boy, that lock took some serious abuse Halloween night! I'm glad it survived.)


----------



## Aspirin99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Very cool. I may have to do this some day.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

What a setup! Just great. Love the lighting and the detail.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I knew I was taking a risk by having a door with an actual lock operated by a key. I wouldn't have attempted this in my old neighborhood as the kids were much too rambunctious there. My current neighborhood is much calmer. It was a lot of fun watching the kids struggling to get the key in the lock and open the door before the (non-existent) creature turned the corner. I made the lock in a way that the key stuck in the lock after the door opened so that I could easily retrieve it after each run.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

That's really cool! The sewer looks great. I think I actually ducked my head when I first looked.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I was also a little worried about making adults crouch for a good 12' of walking for the sewer entrance, but 4' turned out to be plenty of head room for even my 6'4" tall friend. I felt I needed the claustrophobic hallway entrance for that "I'm not going in there" effect.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great and a lot of fun!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, I don't know what's better, your haunt or your telling of the story that goes with it I agree with IMU - this must have been tremendously spooky fun for your guests.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is soo fricking cool! I love it!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

GOT, that is pure genius. Love the story and interaction. Short, simple, and very effective.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

It is a haunt...it is a scripted adventure, it is an interactive experience....wow! Very fun indeed!


----------



## CAH (Sep 8, 2009)

Awesomw job! The setup is very impressive and looks very creepy!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Love everything about this...the look, the feel, the story, the interaction...wish I could have experienced your haunt...fun!


----------



## Shier Terror (Jul 17, 2009)

That is incredible. How big is the floorplan? It looks like it's just in your garage but the photos make it seem much bigger. I love it.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

YES...that is such a cool concept


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

GOT .....man I really wish we could have made it by your house on our haunt tour. The whole thing turned out to be a flop anyway. I only went to two places. Really feel like I was there after reading your thread. Way to go man I am sure everyone that stepped foot in there had a blast. Can't wait to see what you come up with next year.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well holy crap, I feel like I just went through it, and... well, I was actually scared for a second when I fumbled with the lock... I started to panic as I heard the noise behind me and just as I got the dang key to turn in the lock and start to escape...

.... i realized that I had shoved my laptop off the table, knocked over my coke, drenched the poor dog and that I was actually only reading a forum post, not running from rats and creeps and ewww, lemme outta here... Whew.

Great post GOT, loved it!!!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Shier Terror said:


> That is incredible. How big is the floorplan? It looks like it's just in your garage but the photos make it seem much bigger. I love it.


It all fits in a 17'x20' floorplan. I have learned over the years how to be very efficient with space. Having some corridors with 4' ceilings was helpful because I could put mechanisms and cavities for adjacent rooms above them.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this looks really freaky. congrats on a great haunt!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Haunt story to go along with a wicked home haunt!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Oohh. Nice work! I was scared just looking at the pics and hearing the story! Great setup!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

GOT your cauldron creep looks so sweet! I love it keep the pictures coming!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

OK DC, here is one more shot of the creep that shows his spine and shoulder blade.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Holy crap guys, this is one great story and haunt, love the concept, the interaction, the props.....shoot, take that act on the road!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

my favorite haunt this year so far for sure! Wish i could've been there! keep up the great work


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Very cool!!! Great walkthrough. I LOVE the sewer idea!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Got the video loaded.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very very entertaining! Not your average haunt. Excellent work!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow - top notch!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Awesome!! I love the look of terror on the kids faces when they think the creature is now coming for them and they can't get out. And that was during the daytime even!! Just great!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

If you noticed some weirdness with the sound, it is because I edited out the sound of one of the kids who was frightened almost to tears. I didn't want him to get embarrassed when his family and friends saw the video. I thought this haunt was going to be more fun than scary but I did get a lot of screams and kids were running out the door rather than waiting to get a glimpse of the creature.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice story!


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

This is really good!!!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Really cool walk-through haunt! Saw the worms a' squirmin, too! Ultra-cool!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

This all looks awesome! I really hope you plan on submitting video for our DVD this year.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL.."I'm a little short on meat"...


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow that was one of the best haunts I have ever seen! I Loved it. I wish I had the room for something like that. Hmm Maybe if I expand into the back yard I might be able to come with something. Were all the groups escorted through the haunt?


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

hpropman said:


> Wow that was one of the best haunts I have ever seen! I Loved it. I wish I had the room for something like that. Hmm Maybe if I expand into the back yard I might be able to come with something. Were all the groups escorted through the haunt?


There were no escorts. The TOTs were on there own save any accompanying parents and my watchful eyes behind the curtain. Again, this was not a large haunt, it fit in my garage.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Zombie-F said:


> This all looks awesome! I really hope you plan on submitting video for our DVD this year.


Yes, I will have some stuff for you this year.


----------

